# How To Maintain Clean Your Pigeon Loft



## phembie (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, im new here now, in pigeon talk, but im old fancier and pigeon racer in philippines but im stop in 2008, but now im in middle east and im working in one hospital for my professions, i want to share my effective idea how to maintain clean your loft, bec. i got this idea when im living in china in 5 years, and l compete anywhere in china 2005-2010 (*racing pigeons extreme or survival,high flying tipplers, exhibitions kit flying rollers and tumblers*),but this is my own idea, good for the fancier no time for clean the loft or busy to the work everyday. i got this idea in china, when my neighbors in my village are complaint to me regarding my pigeons. until the police will visit me in my house, bec. more chinese house in china is condo type, thatswhy no place for caring pigeons, but im living in near rooftop. 

*THIS IS MY TIPS TO MAINTAIN YOUR PIGEONS LOFT CLEANS.*

1. all my* pigeons breedings *room has detachable lenoleum,vinyl,tiles.

2. some of my *pigeon walls or breeding walls *has lenoleum or vinyl with ordinary folder filler clip in to every edge to easy replacements for the clean one.

3. all my *perches* there are lenoleum in the upper part w/ folder filler clip at the end of my perches.

4.my *landing board *has cutted carpet. to avoid some dirty outside bring inside, by my pigeons foots.

5.my *loft flooring *have fully screen, but in the under there is plywood with lenoleum or vinyl for catches the pigeon stool or any dirty from pigeons. it should be double deck bec for the lower one is for replacements into the bottom
for cleaning time.and it should be have cover both side to block the air outsides to avoid mess.

6.* food system *have lenoleum to easy clean, cover and base inside

7.*watering system *keep lenoleum the top of gallons for cover, to protect the stool down to gallons. and easy to clean.

8. *to avoid your pigeons landing to your neighbors windows or roof area *,keep one long fishing lines with any cutted small laces of fishing lines sizes 5 inches tight middle part of small lines to long lines and tight every 3 inches partitions to the longlines to afraid pigeons drop down to your neighbors roof to avoid your pigeons flashdown there and to avoid standby there. bec. the pigeons is blind to the fishing lines, if the pigeons try to flashdown there and touching the lines also the small pieces of lines is moving too, and the pigeons possible touching by his wings and the pigeons sure fly away from that area.. ,the pigeons is afraid to go there anymore.



how easy to clean.

it should be all your lenoleum or vinyl have replacements in the same sizes of your breeding rooms, perches, and floorings.

collect all lenoleum or vinyl from your lofts, and replace all new clean. from your replacements.

after collect all dirty vinyl and lenoleum from your lofts and replace clean new one inside the loft.

all your dirty lenoleum and vinyl, soak all together in the one container with water and soap in standing position or diamond standing inside the containers with detergent soap put it one by one in diamond positions. remove it after how may hours soaking and soak in the water in few hour in same positions in the containers. after that keep it rinse and dry it anywhere. and ready for replacements. 
also do this in the main loft flooring replace it the 2nd one. its better cut it small sizes to enougn keep inside the containers for soaking. replace it in over lap until to complete covering all the floorings. 

once a week or twice a week for replacing the lenoleum or vinyl inside the loft.
no need too much scrubbing to make you tired to clean your loft.
and if you have time,scrub or wash the small carpet of your loft from your landing board. after that hang it and dry it.

if cleaning time, its better all your pigeon is in outside or flying time to avoid disturbances.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like you put a lot of thought in this write up, thanks for the tips xie xie


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The linoleum is a really good idea!  Anything removable is awesome. I always thought I would like to make a bird room that can be hosed off too. 

Do you ever have problems with the fishing line tangling around birds' feet? It seems like it would be helpful in one way, but hazardous in others.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

well if you are practising it, means that it is possible to do

Never heard of this linoleum in loft before so thanks for the info

Fishing line thing is a bit complicated or what if the bird tangles in these wires could be dangerous(If i am really getting for what you have said)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Two of my lofts are made out of refridgeration pannels so the floor is very slick. Makes for super quick and easy scraping. What little wood was used in the loft has been painted heavily. After YB season and the birds are moved to the OB loft, I scrape, sweep, and mop the loft. The walls and perches can be scrubbed with soap (we have some heavy duty stuff - antibacterial, antiviral...anti-everything) and sprayed down. 

Our new OB loft is being made identical for the most part. I may do the same cleaning one day in the summer after the racing season so that it dries quickly. Although total sanitizing isn't as important with OBs unless they come down with something.


----------



## phembie (Nov 1, 2011)

Pijlover said:


> well if you are practising it, means that it is possible to do
> 
> Never heard of this linoleum in loft before so thanks for the info
> 
> Fishing line thing is a bit complicated or what if the bird tangles in these wires could be dangerous(If i am really getting for what you have said)




thanks bro for reply, but my idea before is very effective for me, no any doubt inside the loft if you do my ideas detachable lenoleum every floor and perches, some of my chinese is doing this, really very clean inside, and your loft always look like new and the pigeons inside are very healthy and also the fishing line is effective too, my pigeons never victim of this lines, only afraid to standby there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel like my loft is so dirty now...lol... it only gets a scraping and stall dry.


----------



## phembie (Nov 1, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> Looks like you put a lot of thought in this write up, thanks for the tips xie xie


buyong xie, try this very effective the detachable lenoleum and vinyl for flooring.


----------



## phembie (Nov 1, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I feel like my loft is so dirty now...lol... it only gets a scraping and stall dry.


ok bro start using detachable vinyl or lenoleum and use the folder clip filler for lock every sides.sure your loft not dirty anymore. and good for your health and your pigeons too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

phembie said:


> buyong xie, try this very effective the detachable lenoleum and vinyl for flooring.


Thank you for the idea.. but it sounds like more work for me.. scrapping the floors only takes about 15 mins..


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

phembie said:


> thanks bro for reply, but my idea before is very effective for me, no any doubt inside the loft if you do my ideas detachable lenoleum every floor and perches, some of my chinese is doing this, really very clean inside, and your loft always look like new and the pigeons inside are very healthy and also the fishing line is effective too, my pigeons never victim of this lines, only afraid to standby there.


I'll consider it, can you send us a few pics how your loft looks and how you work with this fising lines

It may work as a source of inspiration for me and others


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Try using our garage floor mat, purchased at Walmart. Works good and lasts a long time! Easy to clean, soap and water does the trick.
Norm


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't clean much but I know a guy that puts the cheap "painter" plastic on the floor as a cover and after a few days or when dirty he just rolls it up and throws it away


----------



## Asolomon68 (Mar 20, 2021)

phembie said:


> Hi, im new here now, in pigeon talk, but im old fancier and pigeon racer in philippines but im stop in 2008, but now im in middle east and im working in one hospital for my professions, i want to share my effective idea how to maintain clean your loft, bec. i got this idea when im living in china in 5 years, and l compete anywhere in china 2005-2010 (*racing pigeons extreme or survival,high flying tipplers, exhibitions kit flying rollers and tumblers*),but this is my own idea, good for the fancier no time for clean the loft or busy to the work everyday. i got this idea in china, when my neighbors in my village are complaint to me regarding my pigeons. until the police will visit me in my house, bec. more chinese house in china is condo type, thatswhy no place for caring pigeons, but im living in near rooftop. *THIS IS MY TIPS TO MAINTAIN YOUR PIGEONS LOFT CLEANS.* 1. all my* pigeons breedings *room has detachable lenoleum,vinyl,tiles. 2. some of my *pigeon walls or breeding walls *has lenoleum or vinyl with ordinary folder filler clip in to every edge to easy replacements for the clean one. 3. all my *perches* there are lenoleum in the upper part w/ folder filler clip at the end of my perches. 4.my *landing board *has cutted carpet. to avoid some dirty outside bring inside, by my pigeons foots. 5.my *loft flooring *have fully screen, but in the under there is plywood with lenoleum or vinyl for catches the pigeon stool or any dirty from pigeons. it should be double deck bec for the lower one is for replacements into the bottom for cleaning time.and it should be have cover both side to block the air outsides to avoid mess. 6.* food system *have lenoleum to easy clean, cover and base inside 7.*watering system *keep lenoleum the top of gallons for cover, to protect the stool down to gallons. and easy to clean. 8. *to avoid your pigeons landing to your neighbors windows or roof area *,keep one long fishing lines with any cutted small laces of fishing lines sizes 5 inches tight middle part of small lines to long lines and tight every 3 inches partitions to the longlines to afraid pigeons drop down to your neighbors roof to avoid your pigeons flashdown there and to avoid standby there. bec. the pigeons is blind to the fishing lines, if the pigeons try to flashdown there and touching the lines also the small pieces of lines is moving too, and the pigeons possible touching by his wings and the pigeons sure fly away from that area.. ,the pigeons is afraid to go there anymore. how easy to clean. it should be all your lenoleum or vinyl have replacements in the same sizes of your breeding rooms, perches, and floorings. collect all lenoleum or vinyl from your lofts, and replace all new clean. from your replacements. after collect all dirty vinyl and lenoleum from your lofts and replace clean new one inside the loft. all your dirty lenoleum and vinyl, soak all together in the one container with water and soap in standing position or diamond standing inside the containers with detergent soap put it one by one in diamond positions. remove it after how may hours soaking and soak in the water in few hour in same positions in the containers. after that keep it rinse and dry it anywhere. and ready for replacements. also do this in the main loft flooring replace it the 2nd one. its better cut it small sizes to enougn keep inside the containers for soaking. replace it in over lap until to complete covering all the floorings. once a week or twice a week for replacing the lenoleum or vinyl inside the loft. no need too much scrubbing to make you tired to clean your loft. and if you have time,scrub or wash the small carpet of your loft from your landing board. after that hang it and dry it. if cleaning time, its better all your pigeon is in outside or flying time to avoid disturbances.


----------

